# Job portals for MBAs in Germany



## shankar89 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi, 

I'm a MBA Graduate from one of India's leading B-School. I'm currently looking forward to moving to Germany. Currently I have been applying through company websites and linkedin Job openings. I wanted to check if there are any good Job portals that post job openings related to MBA graduates in Germany? If so, pls share the links of the same, will be quite helpful. 

Regards, 
Shankar


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you'll find that you are already using the "best" resources available - direct company websites and LinkedIn. You may want to look at the "standard" online job posting websites: Monster.de, Stepstone.de and the like. But finding a job from overseas is always a long process as employers are looking for local candidates they can hire and have on the job within a few days or weeks.

To attract some interest long-distance, you need to emphasize your "unique" qualifications, especially German language ability, experience with international business or some sort of specific training or skill that helps distinguish your CV from the hundreds of others the employer is receiving.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## shankar89 (Jun 18, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think you'll find that you are already using the "best" resources available - direct company websites and LinkedIn. You may want to look at the "standard" online job posting websites: Monster.de, Stepstone.de and the like. But finding a job from overseas is always a long process as employers are looking for local candidates they can hire and have on the job within a few days or weeks.
> 
> To attract some interest long-distance, you need to emphasize your "unique" qualifications, especially German language ability, experience with international business or some sort of specific training or skill that helps distinguish your CV from the hundreds of others the employer is receiving.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev, 

I have cleared A1 level and pursuing A2 currently. I'm not sure if the skill sets are unique but I have an Engg degree along with MBA from top institutes in India and have some exposure working with international business partners, worked in Management consulting, E-Commerce domanis. Had got a few initial calls from a couple of companies but it didnt go through. I'm looking for international experience and prefer Germany because of the opportunities and comparatively better chances of accepting foreign nationals. Fingers crossed, lets see. Thanks for you suggestions by the way.


----------



## XyphDryne (Nov 15, 2016)

I also recommend registering at xing.de. It´s similar to linkedin but focused on Germany. It´s free of charge (but you can make a premium account), so it´s worth a try.


----------



## shankar89 (Jun 18, 2016)

XyphDryne said:


> I also recommend registering at xing.de. It´s similar to linkedin but focused on Germany. It´s free of charge (but you can make a premium account), so it´s worth a try.


Thanks for your inputs, Will try that for sure.


----------



## floppy707 (Dec 27, 2016)

shankar89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a MBA Graduate from one of India's leading B-School. I'm currently looking forward to moving to Germany. Currently I have been applying through company websites and linkedin Job openings. I wanted to check if there are any good Job portals that post job openings related to MBA graduates in Germany? If so, pls share the links of the same, will be quite helpful.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you move to Germany yet? I am an MBA graduate as well. Looking to move to Germany.


----------

